

Objective-C Tuesdays: local variables and functions parameters - donmcc
http://blog.ablepear.com/2010/04/objective-c-tuesdays-local-variables.html

======
BudVVeezer
Should have named it "C Tuesdays" since there's basically nothing related to
Objective-C in the article...

~~~
donmcc
True, but Objective-C is a strict superset of C, and there are a large number
of new Objective-C programmers that never learned C, or only used C in a class
or two at school, and need a refresher.

------
ori_b
Not a very good article. It seems to be targetted towards beginners, but it
goes into rather obscure stuff that someone learning the language shouldn't
have to know right off the bat. It comes off as though the author is trying to
impress rather than to teach.

~~~
donmcc
I'm trying to provide a concise overview of different language features and to
highlight some common gotchas when using them. I'm assuming that most of my
readers already know how to program well in at least one language, but are
inexperienced with C and Objective-C. I agree that it's not a good tutorial
for people just learning to program.

